# comment récupérer la musique stockée sur mon ipod ?



## nine364 (11 Avril 2010)

Bonjour,

Je viens de faire l'acquisition d'un macbook, et je souhaiterais récupérer la musique contenue sur mon vieux ipod. Je n'y arrive pas car naturellement la musique a été chargée à partir d'une autre bibliothèque itunes. Y a t'il un moyen d'y parvenir ? J'ai déjà essayé de configurer mon ipod comme un disque dur, mais je ne trouve rien pour autant dans les dossiers alors que la musique est toujours bel et bien présente sur l'ipod...
ça a l'air d'être bien compliqué itunes... 
Merci d'avance pour votre aide !


----------



## tsss (11 Avril 2010)

Je n'ai jamais testé mais tu dois pouvoir avec sharepod ou senuti  Le premier étant gratuit !


----------



## BigMac50 (12 Avril 2010)

Salut sharepod le meilleur pas besoin d'installation sinon tu as yamipod aussi mais ma préférence va a sharepod


----------



## r e m y (12 Avril 2010)

Les iPOD ne sont pas conçus pour faciliter l'extraction de la musique qu'ils contiennent (pour éviter la propagation de cette musique à d'autres utilisateurs...)

Pour palier à cette protection, les softs évoqués ci-dessus ont été développés.

Mais la musique doit se trouver sur l'ancien ordinateur, voire sur des système de sauvegarde; c'est sans doute là qu'il faut aller la chercher pour la réinstaller sur le nouvel ordinateur


----------



## BigMac50 (12 Avril 2010)

Pour ma part avec sharepod j'extrait les sics de mes ipods  sans avoir les musiques sur un dd quelconque mais j'ai peut être pas compris ce que tu souhaitais dire Rémy


----------



## r e m y (12 Avril 2010)

Ce que je voulais dire, c'est que la musique est sans doute également disponible ailleurs que sur l'iPOD et que c'est peut-être plus simple d'aller la chercher sur l'ancien ordinateur ou sur une sauvegarde quelconque, plutôt que de l'extraire de l'iPOD. D'autant que l'iPOD ne contient peut-être pas TOUTE la musique.

(personnellement j'ai 40 Go de musique et clips-video sur mon iMac, dupliqués sur mon MacBook et sauvegardés sur un disque dur externe,  et je me promène rarement avec plus de 7 ou 8 Go sur mon iPOD)


----------



## BigMac50 (12 Avril 2010)

Ha oui pardon Rémy je n'avais pas compris cela merci pour la précision


----------



## nine364 (12 Avril 2010)

Merci à tous pour votre aide !
Je pensais que je ne comprenais pas grand chose au fonctionnement de itunes, finalement c'est effectivement bien verrouillé, je ne craignais pas d'y arriver !
A priori le plus simple c'est que je copie la musique stockée sur mon antique PC, et s'il ne démarre pas je téléchargerais sharepod. C'est fiable sharepod ? je veux dire, je ne risque pas de me ramasser un virus ? car j'ai quitté les PC pour ça à vrai dire....
Encore merci à vous tous


----------



## twinworld (12 Avril 2010)

y a pas de virus sur mac.


----------



## BigMac50 (12 Avril 2010)

Sharepod est sur car il n'a pas besoin de s'installer sur le dd de ta machine


----------



## nine364 (14 Avril 2010)

merci les gars !


----------



## Viivacio (20 Avril 2010)

Moi perso je préfère *Senuti* il est plus simple d'utilisation et au pire si c'est une histoire de disque tu peut le supprimer...


----------

